# I have a new snowboarding product - Can I post about it?



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

I developed a new snowboarding product that I am releasing to the market. I cannot find the rules here when posting products that one make make/sell.

Am I missing something or is this OK to post ?

Thanks!
Jason


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/welcome-new-riders-new-members/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html

Thanks for asking.


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you. Will post now.
If it needs to be altered, please clarify and I will gladly do that.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

I like this guy already! Thanks for asking! :thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

andrewdod said:


> I like this guy already! Thanks for asking! :thumbsup:


Not so fast there junior,... Go read his product thread before you two hook up for a beer n a handy!  :laugh:


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Not so fast there junior,... Go read his product thread before you two hook up for a beer n a handy!  :laugh:



As long as he follows the rules I won't flame him.


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

andrewdod said:


> As long as he follows the rules I won't flame him.


Thanks
Bit of a mixed reaction here.
It seems good that I asked before posting about product
But when the product is posted, that is bad?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

JasonG said:


> Thanks
> Bit of a mixed reaction here.
> It seems good that I asked before posting about product
> But when the product is posted, that is bad?


You did read the rules though?????

And yeah since you mentioned it yourself, the product is kinda bad!!!!!


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> You did read the rules though?????
> 
> And yeah since you mentioned it yourself, the product is kinda bad!!!!!


Fair game. What rule did I break?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

JasonG said:


> Fair game. What rule did I break?


Point me to the part where you've been a "Contributing Member"!!!!!


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Point me to the part where you've been a "Contributing Member"!!!!!


Define contributing member? Tons of posts in the past? Or the product post is productive and I am accepting feedback? All of the above?

I am asking questions, listening, not causing a problem for anyone. If I did something wrong, have me banned.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Ohhh, plus I'm not quite sure how a hook game is a "Snowboarding Related Company", either?????

Add to this, askin for feedback can be directed to the bit about "Surveys"!!!!!

Hence why the whole shebang has gotten you where you are at the mo!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

JasonG said:


> Define contributing member? Tons of posts in the past? Or the product post is productive and I am accepting feedback? All of the above?
> 
> I am asking questions, listening, not causing a problem for anyone. If I did something wrong, have me banned.


I can't have you banned!!!!!

Nor do I interpret the rules to state that, either!!!!!

My interpretation of the rules says that if you don't follow them, get ready to bend over and whistle dixie!!!!!

So I'm just playin ring toss!!!!!


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Ohhh, plus I'm not quite sure how a hook game is a "Snowboarding Related Company", either?????
> 
> Add to this, askin for feedback can be directed to the bit about "Surveys"!!!!!
> 
> Hence why the whole shebang has gotten you where you are at the mo!!!!!


Not at all. I have a snowboard related product. Dakine isn't a snowboard company, but that have snowboard product. Same idea, but sure, they are a million times bigger than me.

I read that I fell into the advertiser category because of the use of a product. If I fell into the survey I would have followed those guidelines.

I can take the opinions. In fact, I want them. Good or bad, I do not take them personally at all. Infact I actually like BA's rant, I really do, because I can read exactly what he is saying. So let them come at me. If this means I need to make changes to improve or apply to the next product that gains more respect in the community, then that is what it takes.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I was prepard to post a mild comment in your defence from mizu but,...

Upon doing a little research, I gotta say I agree with him! Having posted 3 posts, all of which were 2 years ago. Since popping back in to hawk your wares, your only posts have been in your own product promo thread! That's *not* being a contributing member! That makes you appear like any one of the other 100 dozen self absorbed spammers we get here! Deserved or not. It looks thata way to us!


As for the rest of the replies,..? I have to say, when I saw the price tag for your wall decor/game/bottle opener thing?? I though WTF!!! At that point I agreed with the others, that it was just a cheap novelty item. One that could only really be marketed in resort tourist traps, to the once a year gappers & Newbs that have more money than brains. 

Those replies have been an honest, if not gentle or tactfully polite expression of the opinions from the members about you gizmo! If it offends? Don't ask for honesty!!! :dunno:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

JasonG said:


> Not at all. I have a snowboard related product. Dakine isn't a snowboard company, but that have snowboard product. Same idea, but sure, they are a million times bigger than me.
> 
> I read that I fell into the advertiser category because of the use of a product. If I fell into the survey I would have followed those guidelines.
> 
> I can take the opinions. In fact, I want them. Good or bad, I do not take them personally at all. Infact I actually like BA's rant, I really do, because I can read exactly what he is saying. So let them come at me. If this means I need to make changes to improve or apply to the next product that gains more respect in the community, then that is what it takes.


If I did a turd in the shape of a snowboard, would I have a Snowboard Related Product?????


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> I was prepard to post a mild comment in your defence from mizu but,...
> 
> Upon doing a little research, I gotta say I agree with him! Having posted 3 posts, all of which were 2 years ago. Since popping back in to hawk your wares, your only posts have been in your own product promo thread! That's *not* being a contributing member! That makes you appear like any one of the other 100 dozen self absorbed spammers we get here! Deserved or not. It looks thata way to us!
> 
> ...


I hear you and I can see your contribution point.

Offense? Not at all. If I was to take offense to it then I would not be in business. I love the feedback, good, bad, or harsh.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

JasonG said:


> I hear you and I can see your contribution point.
> 
> Offense? Not at all. If I was to take offense to it then I would not be in business. I love the feedback, good, bad, or harsh.


And maybe grab yaself a dictionary and look up the word "Survey", as well!!!!!:blink:


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> If I did a turd in the shape of a snowboard, would I have a Snowboard Related Product?????


LOL.. always a buyer...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

JasonG said:


> LOL.. always a buyer...


$35!!!!!

But I'll throw in some free corn kernels just for you!!!!!


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> $35!!!!!
> 
> But I'll throw in some free corn kernels just for you!!!!!


That is legit one of my concerns was the price. $35 shipped... was it too high?
I got my answer... over and over actually.


Jason


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

JasonG said:


> Not at all. I have a snowboard related product. Dakine isn't a snowboard company, but that have snowboard product.


whoa what?! dakine makes me a back pack for me to throw my shit in and get up to the hill.. how does a ring toss game get me shredding? they also make gloves and outerwear, shit that people need when shredding...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Steezus Christ said:


> whoa what?! dakine makes me a back pack for me to throw my shit in and get up to the hill.. how does a ring toss game get me shredding? they also make gloves and outerwear, shit that people need when shredding...


^This!^

...not to mention bags for my boards, goggle cases, stomp pads, board tools, etc. and correct me if I'm wrong but don't they also do gloves for boarders and other outerwear items as well???

Seems pretty "Snowboard Related" to me! :dunno:


-late edit-



Steezus Christ said:


> ....*they also make gloves and outerwear, shit that people need when shredding...*


:laugh: LOL! I guess I had just taken my morphine & Vicodin when I posted my reply! I TOTALLY missed that Steezus had already mentioned Dakine's making gloves n shit!!! Even tho it's in the quote I posted! :huh: My Bad!! Guess I gotta watch that shit :laugh:


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> ^This!^
> 
> ...not to mention bags for my boards, goggle cases, stomp pads, board tools, etc. and correct me if I'm wrong but don't they also do gloves for boarders and other outerwear items as well???
> 
> Seems pretty "Snowboard Related" to me! :dunno:


Of course. Great snowboard gear from a great company. 

They offer ski, kite, windsurf, skate, bike, and surfing gear. 

They are not a company that is 100% Snowboarding. Dakine is a company that offers snowboarding gear. That was my only point.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

honestly nobody gives a fuck about ur ring toss game.. why do u keep insisting we do? there is nothing to review, there is nothing new, its just a ring toss game that u are blatantly trying to advertise and justify reasons as to why....


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

at least it was not his first post asking.

Where's the link to this?

At least it not a new rotational binding or stepin binding.


----------



## JasonG (Sep 12, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> honestly nobody gives a fuck about ur ring toss game.. why do u keep insisting we do? there is nothing to review, there is nothing new, its just a ring toss game that u are blatantly trying to advertise and justify reasons as to why....


Then ignore the posts.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

24WERD said:


> at least it was not his first post asking.
> 
> Where's the link to this?
> 
> At least it not a new rotational binding or stepin binding.


all can be found here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/143121-snowboarding-hook-ring-toss-game-beer.html


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

JasonG said:


> Then ignore the posts.


don't come in to my house and tell me where i can't shit.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Steezus Christ said:


> don't come in to my house and tell me where i can't shit.


:3tens: :3tens: :3tens:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

if indoors i generally aim for the toilet


----------

